# Message for Endometriosislass!!



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kelly Kelly
You naughty girl!  Fancy sending me them chocs!  Thank you so much honey but I told you, you didnt need to send me anything!!!!!

Thanks again my lovely, was a nice surprise when I got home from work.

Hope the DR going ok, thinking of you loads.  I miss the Cromwell girls, noone seems to post there anymore!

Lots of love
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello tracey!
Your very welcome hunnie  
Sorry for tempting the diet  But it ad to be done am afraid  
CELE-A-BRATE GOOD TIMES COME ONNNNNNNNNN!!!!
    
Little dance for u to and again thanks alot!!
Downregging going great ta still look forward to 6pm to jab dont no where the days have went to,think i had my fair share of side affects but hey-ho its the joys and hopefully all worth it

love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the dance hun    

How long now till EC then?  Do you have any dates yet? 
Glad its still going ok.  I'm sure the side effects will be well worth it when you get that wonderous    

Love
TracyC
xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

Looking at everything going to plan my Ec is in 17days!!!! Yea hopefully it will all be worth it hun and all us donor and recipiant chiks are all sitting on our bfp`s 
How are you doing tracey?Hope ur doing well chuck
Mwah
love kelly


----------

